# Constipation



## Carlee (Aug 23, 2010)

Good Morning,

I've noticed this past week, my rabbit poo has been smaller and not frequent as usual. He is still eating and drinking. He eats Purina Show Feed. I brush him daily to try to prevent fur blockage. This morning I gave him some carrot - veg. usually cause him to have soft poo. 

Is there anything else that is safe to givea rabbitto get his tummy back to normal? 

Jude is a Wooly Jersey, 16 months old, male neutered. 

Thanks


----------



## ra7751 (Aug 23, 2010)

You are seeing the initial signs of GI stasis....a slowdown in the gut. The primary way to prevent this is a diet high in fiber. That means access to unlimited amounts of long strand hay. The hay provides the pressure that keeps things moving thru the GI. And hay is also the primary way to keep the teeth worn down. Proper hydration is also essential. I use sub-q fluids to help but a hand full of leafy greens such as romaine lettuce will help with hydration too. Let him run as much as possible. But get the hay and water going ASAP. And provide long strand hay all all times. Carrots contain too much sugar and will cause a GI issue to escalate.

Randy


----------



## Carlee (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks so much for responding.. 

Jude has access to asmuch hay as he wants and water but his morning he did eat carrot. Is long strand hay a special hay? I give him Timothy Hay and Meadow Hay. 

I'll stop thy he store and pick up some leaf lettuce this afternoon. 

I'm really starting to worry him - I called my mom and she said he hasn't pooped.


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 23, 2010)

If he is not pooping then you can give him a crock of water flavored with a little apple juice; it may cause him to drink more fluids. 
You also want to get a probiotic like benebac and give him a dose of it 


Hydration will be more helpful than food but if he will eat some wet greens that is also good. 

How long has it been since he has pooped. ? 
Timothy hay and orchard grass are fine as long as the hay is green, looks and smells good


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 23, 2010)

When I see constipation I listen for gut gurgles. If the gut is gurgling loudly, there may be gas. 

The gas treatment protocol I follow is this:
Materials:
-baby gas medicine (liquid) or adult chewable gas medicine tablets in a fruity flavor, active ingredient simethicone
-pedialyte/dioralye (infant rehydration drink) NOT gatorade
-1mL feeding syringe and 5mL feeding syringe (normal injection syringes are fine, just don't use the needle)
-a probiotic: options include BeneBac (from pet stores), ProBios (from farm supply stores), or human acidophilus capsules (not yogurt, not dairy based--powder in a capsule)
-a second bowl to drink out of
-canned pumpkin puree or baby food squash puree
-a heat source: rice sock, heating pad that can be hidden from bunny's teeth, hot water bottle
-a vibration source: electric toothbrush, etc
-pain medication for bunnies--aspirin (baby size tablets) or liquid infant ibuprofen, NEVER acetaminophen

Instructions
Hour 1
-give 1mL of baby simethicone OR about 70mg of tablet simethicone
-give 5-10mL of pedialyte
-offer the heat source
-do some gentle belly massage: clockwise movements on belly, with vibration if possible
-put out the pumpkin/squash puree
Hour 2
-repeat all of hour 1 stuff
-give pain meds if bunny looks uncomfortable: 1 baby aspirin or 100mg of aspirin, or 7.5mg/kg of ibuprofen (take rabbit's weight in kg and multiply by 7.5 to get # of mg to administer), or metacam if you have it
Hour 3
-repeat hour 1 stuff
-force feed 3mL of pureed food
Hours 4-5
-wait
Hour 6
-repeat hour 1 stuff
Hour 12 (if bunny has not yet pooped)
-take to vet


----------



## Sweetie (Aug 28, 2010)

Carlee: how is your bunny doing?

For constipation, give your rabbit an apple. It will help the rabbit poop.

When Sweetie wasn't pooping but she was eating and drinking, I gave her an apple and it helped her.

As for pain, my vet told me that aspirin, ibuprofen, etc, is not safe for rabbits. The only pain killers that are safe for rabbits are metacam and buprenex. Aspirin and ibuprofen can cause bleeding in the stomach. My vet at All Creatures is very knowledgeable in rabbits!

Keep your rabbit hydrated.


----------



## Carlee (Aug 28, 2010)

Jude is better - he surehad me worried. 

During this whole thing he never stopped eating, drinking and playing.He did begin pooping but only a very tiny bit.I took him to the vet and he feltdown his intestine and found a small obstruction. I think he said in the cecum. He gaveme a tube of hairball medicineto try.After two doses he finally seems to be going alittle more each day. I won't be giving it to him anymore even though it worked. I really don't think the medicine is good for him with all the sugar etc. in it. Besides he hated it!

The vet told me thathumid climatea rabbit can get this even though therabbit is in an air-conditioned home. This summer has been extremely hot and humid. 

I truly appreciate all the suggestions. I will try some of them if it happens again. 

Thank you all so very much for your concern!! :big kiss:


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 28, 2010)

I would not give a whole apple to a rabbit. It has too much sugar. Also, your info about ibuprofen and aspirin is incorrect. Metacam is just as risky for causing stomach bleeding as aspirin or ibuprofen. It is important that all of these drugs be given with food. If there is food in the stomach and the pain meds are not used long-term, the risk of stomach bleeding is low.


----------



## Carlee (Aug 28, 2010)

I forgot to askin my response above- Do rabbits like to eat pumpkin puree? Is that a baby food?


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 29, 2010)

Yes, most like pumpkin puree. It is made to make pie fillings and is just plain cooked pumpkin insides that have been mashed up. Squash baby food is a good substitute if you can't find the puree.


----------



## Carlee (Aug 29, 2010)

I sure hope he would eat the pumpkin - one more question please - how much pumpkin puree should I give? About 1/2 teaspoon?


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 29, 2010)

I give an ice-cube sized amount per bunny (I store it frozen in an ice cube tray). A tablespoon should be fine.


----------



## Carlee (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks so very much!!  

If you don't mind I'msending you a private message (another question)


----------

